# Stihl carb question



## Uglyhat (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi folks - homeowner question here. I have a Stihl FS55r weed and light brush trimmer that won't start. Sat for a long time and I suspect the carb is all fouled up. I can install a kit easy enough, but there seem to be several different brands for sale from different sources at pretty reasonable prices. Would you pros go with a kit or just put a new carb on? What supplier would you use? Brands/sources to avoid? Thanks in advance!

- Uglyhat


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 21, 2018)

You can use whatever brand you want. I am yet to run into a "bad" carburetor rebuild kit: if the rebuild doesn't go well it's usually due to the carb itself (see non-serviceable valves, worn needle seats etc).
If you plan on a full stripdown, including metering arm and needle, get a Zama metering tool. It's cheap and it will save you a lot of time and trouble.


----------



## Uglyhat (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you Conquistador!


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Oct 24, 2018)

The carbs on the FS55s tend to be very tempermental and often even after a rebuild just dont perform like they should once they start giving major troubles. Replace the carb, they sell aftermarket carbs (mostly chinese junk) that have varying success rates for about $17 and lower delivered - and then theres the oem stihl carb which is just over $30 new. I wouldn't waste my time in a $10+ rebuild kit (if it were me) put the carb on it and be done with it. 

Either route you chose i hope all goes well for you and its back running again in no time.


----------



## Ozhoo (Oct 25, 2018)

FS55's have 7 carb variants. 4 have accelerator pumps while 3 do not. If you choose to replace the carb, get one WITHOUT the accelerator pump.

Without accelerator pump - C1Q-S58, S1Q-S53, S1Q-S44
With - C1Q-S97, C1Q-S143, C1Q-S71, C1Q-S66


----------

